# [Renamed] GTA QUERIES (ALL GTA GAMES)



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 2, 2005)

well.. for all those who need a Guide 2 Hidden Packages in GTA : VC here is a map.. (created not by me totally)


[edited] guys plz try not to open too many threads on GTA.. 
*img220.exs.cx/img220/83/gta6lb.th.gif


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2005)

i am dam sure i had seen this screenshot on a forum....dun know which one though....So bala mind postin the source dude  

btw just to tell ya out of total curiosity i just think that this is less of Gamerz section and More of Gta Section Since i have entered in this section i just see one and more topics poppin up with this game...lol  

looks like GTA does have its fan base....anyways good find mate


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 2, 2005)

@allwyn jus lets keep it a suspense na  i was expectin u to tell the source.. but thank god u dint know  in that there wer sum errors in packges no 1 & 2 so i edited it.. also put in my name..  lets keep it as my map na


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 2, 2005)

Actually to tell ya the truth bala i know the source just wasnt getting it fully though at first  

but a quick chat with my buddy "Google" did the trick  

but since u wanna keep it a suspense i'll just give ya ur "15 Seconds to Fame" or More i Guess  

just a bit of advice mate next time any of the info on this Gta stuff plzzz do post it in one of the 2 threads running on it and plzzz do also mention the source if possible  

also can i provide just a little hint to the source....plzzzz ok here goes "Gamefaqs" 8)


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 2, 2005)

@alwyn i tout of posting it in that thread only but then those were GTA : SA.. so tout ill open..  mayb lets ask the mods to create a STICKY thread for GTA


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL, Bala, thats one site I frequent regularly when I ever get stuck in some game. Its one of the best site when it comes to guidance about any game. Be it FAQ's, codes, discussion boards etc, they have got it all. But since Allwyn is not saying anything, I am zipping my mouth too!  But I still think the original creator should have been credited.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 2, 2005)

@ctrl am not taking the whole credit.. atleast a few stuffs  like two packs wer not in the place creator gave.. so jus changed it a lille.. tats all  anyways thnx for not tellin da source


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

Not accusing of anything bro, just saying that including the name of theother creator as co-creator will be good. Just a thought!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 2, 2005)

ahh that would b like givin everythin off  anyways i got it frm the source allwyn indicated  i think this wld b enuff  anyway jus wanted to know shld i complete 100 taxi missions continously??cos i haven finished da game fully..  i usually go about with max of 30 or 40.. then i get fed up n stop.. but totally i have done bout 150 trips.. n i haven got Hydralics


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

You dont need to complete the 100 missions in a row. You can resume them anytime. Wonder why havet you got the hydraulics yet. did you reume the game from the last save-point or from some older save game? Does the statistics screen shows that you have more then 100 taxi missions to your credit?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 2, 2005)

ya stats show it!!! anyways lets c.. ill download sum trainer  already got one.. n man it rockz... jus press Ctrl+M.. n done.. no timer.. all timers for missions switched off


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

Gotcha! The trainer is the culprit. Do you know if you use trainers or cheat-codes, the game wont let you complete 100%? As you say you have completed the game fully save for the taxi-missions. That means if you have used cheats/trainers previously, the game would be now stuck at 99%. You cant complete it. Ever!


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 2, 2005)

*PLAGIARIZED WORK*
Source : *db.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/grand_theft_auto_vice_city_packages.png

Author : dark52 @ *www.gamefaqs.com/features/recognition/28319.html

I simply cannot believe this, you not only copy paste, but you make your own logo for the map. Pathetic.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

Actually he did acknowlege that it was not his original work. He just didn't credit it. That's what I had been talking about. 

@gamefreak: The link wont work. Gamefaqs.com doesnt allow for such links.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 2, 2005)

It wouldn't be a problem if he posted the link as it was, but putting his name on something he didn't do is lame.
The link does work, ctrl_alt_del..Otherwise look under the game name @ the authors link (2nd one).


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 2, 2005)

Strange. It still gives me the error. Anyway, I knew from before where that map came from so the link is not a worry.


----------



## valtea (Mar 3, 2005)

some cheats :-
nuttertools : get tools
leavemealone : decrerase your wanted level.
preciousprotection : get the protection shield


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 3, 2005)

@gamefreak plz read my previious posts in this thread ull understan that i never took credit for it  i accepted in the FIRST POST that wasn origianlly created by me  n jus scroll down i said alwyn was rite n i got it frm GAMEFAQ


----------



## vysakh (Mar 3, 2005)

big bang---burst all vehicles


for more download cheatbook
www.cheatbook.de


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 5, 2005)

hmm jus renamed the thread.. i suppose a lot of GTA queries are arising.. and now after DIGIT DVD MARCH.. i think ppl will like to post comments n cheats etc on  GTA 1 & 2 as well.. so better v rename the thread b4 ppl flood with GTA GTA GTA!!


----------



## funkiguy_me (Mar 12, 2005)

*crack a mission in GTA:VICE CITY-HELP*

ALL GTA VICE CITY PLAYERS:
ONE QUESTION
I WANNA CRACK THE MISSION OF AVERY TO PLACE 4 BOMBS IN THE BUILDING WITH THE HELP OF RC HELICOPTER????
THE NAME OF THE MISSION: DEMOLITION  MAN
THE HELICOPTER IS JUST VERY DIFFICULT TO OPERATE
HELP NEEDED


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 12, 2005)

Ha, ha, I just nearly gave up on that mission playing on the PC. The trick is to first use the RC chopper and fly into the building and kill all the construction workers and cops so that you don't have to waste time killing them while carrying the bombs and trying to beat the clock. Then pick up a bomb and use the number keypad to control the pitch of the chopper and then start with the topmost floors and then work your way down. Use the Instant Health cheat if needed to repatch the damaged RC chopper.

Else download the trainer from here:
*www.gamershell.com/download_2184.shtml

and then run it and use it to freeze the clock so you can complete the mission.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 12, 2005)

lol even i gave up in that stage the first time i played the game

and after some couple of months later started playing the game again with my cousin and completed it after some good trying

but that helicopter is really very sensitive and not easy to handle

mebbe they din take much pains while making the pc version of it


----------



## funkiguy_me (Mar 12, 2005)

BUT THE GAME IS AMAZING
I THINK THERE ARE MANY GTA FANS HERE
I WOULD RATE IT 8/10
AND MAYBE 9
IT WILL KEEP U STUCK FOR HOURS
BUT NOW WHEN I HACE COMPLETED IT 26%
THE HELICOPPTER MISSION IS DIFFICULT TO HANDE ON....


----------



## vysakh (Mar 12, 2005)

yes it is very difficult indeed. Once you finish that mission, it would be easy to play it again.
here is my tip
take a bomb and go the topmost floor. dont go and kill anyone unless he is attacking you.
fly with a constant height so that none of the workers are able to hit you with their hammers. be careful not to hit the roofs.
then 2nd floor, 1st floor and finally ground floor

while going back to pick up bombs, dont go too high and dont go too low because you may hit the traffic.

dont get tensed when you put the last bomb.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 12, 2005)

and yea dun look at the time ticking by

thts very important


----------



## borg (Mar 12, 2005)

I am playing it on Ps2. Not that difficult on the PS2. Try using an analog controller. Will make it easier. Man the worst part about GTA is that evrytime u die, u have start all over again & go see that damn briefing, etc. Very very frustruating.


----------



## infernus (Mar 12, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Ha, ha, I just nearly gave up on that mission playing on the PC. The trick is to first use the RC chopper and fly into the building and kill all the construction workers and cops so that you don't have to waste time killing them while carrying the bombs and trying to beat the clock. Then pick up a bomb and use the number keypad to control the pitch of the chopper and then start with the topmost floors and then work your way down. Use the Instant Health cheat if needed to repatch the damaged RC chopper.



Haha. I played the mission for sometime and i just couldnt beat it. It almost made me stop playing the game. But after sometime, I got the hang of the RC chopper and finished the mission(Note that I didnt finish the workers first. I dint get the idea then). Then my friends called me to their house and asked me to complete the mission for them. But I failed on all tries. Then it occured to me. The timer starts ticking only after you pick the bomb. Then I first killed the workers and then planted the bombs at ease. Thats the best way to finish it.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 12, 2005)

ahhhh!!!!!!! reminds me of that pain in the u know what 
gave up yes gave up i did give up 
my friend passed it for me 
hail my friend


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 12, 2005)

hmm well @funki i tout ther was a thread named GTA QUERIES  here is the link.. lets keep one thread a game... too many threads on GTA already..

well as for ur mission u hafta kill the workers first.. but then if u download the trainer.. u wont b able 2 complete the game fully.. i.e 100%


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 12, 2005)

jus saw a thread on a GTA : VC query.. that reminded me of askin the view of ppl here..

the mission cortez says u shld steal a amry tank.. how did u guys finish it.. and how long u took ( without cheats and trainers ) i finished it after one week.. about 30 tries.. and got it in the 2nd time using the trainer.. wat bout u guys??


----------



## infernus (Mar 12, 2005)

The mission looks hard. But its actually damn easy. The tank and the people guarding it will stop at a donut shop for refreshments(It's in the same lane). You can now easily get the tank. I finished it when i noticed this. Within 5 tries I think.


----------



## hack expert (Mar 12, 2005)

yaa the rc heli mission was one of the toughest well another one is the one in which u have to make publicity of the movie produced by vercetti n u have to fly the dodo n drop all the pamplets


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 12, 2005)

im stuck at the seaplane mission were u have to drop all the fliers and the boatyard mission which is a checkpoint race. could someone complete these missions for me? pm me ur email and ill send u the save game file. thanks


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 12, 2005)

Why dont you just get the trainer from the link I posted earlier and finish them yourself? At least this way you will be playing it yourself.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 12, 2005)

Seems almost all faced the same problem with the RC helicopter mission. I had to try it for three complete days and loose some of my hair, but then I finally did beat it. Thinking about that, it would have been prudent to kill all the workers first, but then it never occured to me!

As for the Seaplane mission. its one damn tough nut to crack. If you go around randomply through the check points, you will surely run out of time. The best thing is to take a circular route. Start from the left and pick up the checkpoints banking towards the right, thus completeing a circle. Its easier that way. Consult some good FAQ's. Atleast thats what I did to beat this stage.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 12, 2005)

I beat that mission in the first try itself. Maybe I was lucky enough to jog with them for a while to notice the stoppage at the Doughnut shop. Anyways, once you get into the tank without being drageed out again, the mission is a piece of cake!


----------



## valtea (Mar 12, 2005)

I have compleated all the mission (main) and my percentage shows 80%. Of course i used cheats. 

Although i'm not a hardcore gammer, GTA vice city is really great. i played it continius for 4 days.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 12, 2005)

Search on google for the FAQs...............
There r millions hanging out there 2 help u


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 12, 2005)

Once you have cheated, the game wont allow you to complete 100%.


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 12, 2005)

truly this is the thread of the say ...lolz

so many ppl have posted for the first time in a single day on a particular post

way to go

Long live Gamerz section

"intezaar ka phal sachmuch meetha hota hain.."


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 12, 2005)

guys i never waited for them to stop at the doughnut n all.. all i did was hiding behind trees with a car nearby.. n shoot and blow up the first two veichles and flee they follow me.. and i try crashin em off road.. and then gettin out and throwin a few grenades..


----------



## vysakh (Mar 13, 2005)

I did this with the help of cheat. No not a health cheat, but the cheat *nuttertools* 3 or 4 times to get the minigun and lot of ammo. Once cortez gives the mission from the beach i get into that cheetah placed near the harbour and rush out. to the left, then forward and then to the left and through the front of the hospital. from the junction there i go left, through the bridge and once i cross it i turn right and go as fast as possible. I stopped my car just in front of the tank, run out and go the area near the trees. there are some steps to get down to the boat so i stand on that steps. Then i take out the minigun and shoot the 2 military vehicles in front of the tank. then vehicles from the back of the tank will come forward. But i didnt stop shooting. Atlast, all the military personnel will be killed and I got into the tank. Then I had to hide the tank to some garage and that was tough because the tank is detonated and there are police vehicles all over. Somehow i made it into the garage. and no cheats will work in this part of the mission, even leavemealone


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 13, 2005)

@vys it was diff to hide da tank.. 

wat bout the missions wher u gotta save lance.. u need 2 go n resuce him frm the junk yard.. 

then the mission wher u gotta drive the luvjuice around until the bomb gets diffused.. that was kinda crazy.. i dint figure wat i had to do!! also dint know wher 2 keep driving.. then got to the road that connects downtown to the harbour road.. the long road ( the tank comes in that road )


----------



## vysakh (Mar 13, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> wat bout the missions wher u gotta save lance.. u need 2 go n resuce him frm the junk yard..



I suggest that you dont use your car in this mission to go to the junk yard. Finish as many missions as possible before this and unleash a helicopter. I used a helicopter and went into the junkyard and landed near the building in which lance was captived. First i shot all inside it but didnt go close to lance to avoid the conversation. I then shot everyone in the area and then talked to lance. Then got into the helicopter with him and flew to the downtown hospital. Be careful to land in a safe place because enemies will be coming behind u with cars.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 13, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> then the mission wher u gotta drive the luvjuice around until the bomb gets diffused.. that was kinda crazy.. i dint figure wat i had to do!! also dint know wher 2 keep driving.. then got to the road that connects downtown to the harbour road.. the long road ( the tank comes in that road )




better use cheat for this mission. use the cheat *booooooring*. It will make everything super slow. If you type it again, everything will be slow again. so type it atleast twice. i recommend that once this start, you turn around and go through the bridge (the way to movie studio). i recommend this way because if you go straight you will have to turn at 2 or 3 corners which is difficult in a limo and may cause you to hit the traffic or walls of buildings. when u reach the end of the bridge, everything would be alright


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 13, 2005)

@vys i did both in different ways..  about the lance.. i did come in a car.. and i had that mocktail bottles.. about 20.. i threw them then went in finished all and i came out to see 3 porche's rushin towards me.. luckily my car wasn damaged totally.. so i got into it with lance and fled.. but those !@@#@!@ kept bargin at me.. my engine almos started to smoke when i reached the hospital.. as soon as lance got out and the cinematics got over.. i had to get outta da car.. and the car blew itself out!!! that was a close one.. esp after 5-10 attempts.. 

regardin the other as i already said the straight road was the best.. and i drove all the way till the docks and did a spin and drove back.. by the time i was bout to enter downtown bomb was disabled..

wat about other guys.. how did u solve these.. and also share other missions.. may help sum1 whose playin..


----------



## vysakh (Mar 13, 2005)

when you are in the car and it is gonna burst, type *aspirine* to make it normal again. This only improve your engine and not body parts of the car


----------



## vysakh (Mar 13, 2005)

about the hidden packages, here is a better guide. with picture and location of each package. This guide can be found here


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 13, 2005)

@vsy yes i know that code.. also when if u enter this when u enter a paint shop u wont b charged for ya paintin


----------



## moshel (Mar 13, 2005)

I didnt have too much problem in finishing the RC helicopter mission.

the trick is simple. pick a bomb go to the top floor and place it, then on the lower floor and so on. i.e from top to bottom. and no need to specially to kill all the "guards" cos anyway those who will come in ur way will be killed by the chopper blades. 

and did u notice that u dont need to take the "stairs" to go to the top floor. u have to go up by "stairs" by one floor and then u can clear 2 floors by just increasing the altitude of the helicopter and then go one floor by stairs. so time can be saved that way. i am not sure about the no. of floors. but i know there is this gap. so search for that if u havent yet seen it. that will save a lot of time


----------



## infernus (Mar 14, 2005)

Thats known pal. The workers with the hammer are no problem. The problem are the guys with the pistols. It isnt just the guys with the pistols who damage your RC chopper. The crazy controls just dont go well and some damage is took while hitting the walls and stuff. So, the guards with the pistol are one problem, and manuevering the chopper to the destination is another.


----------



## funkiguy_me (Mar 15, 2005)

so i completed the game 75% from 18% in 3 days.
lol..... cheats zindabad..
i took the tutor for the rc mission


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 15, 2005)

@funky did u use trainers??  if yes u wont b able to complete 100%


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 15, 2005)

Using cheats means you dont get complete the game 100%. And that means you dont get to have that T-Shirt. Which T-Shirt you ask?
The one with *SPOILER WARNING*I Completed 100% And All I Get Is This T-Shirt!*SPOILER END*
I hope I got the text on the T-Shirt right, but you get the drift ok!


----------



## deceased_sentinel (Mar 16, 2005)

almost every one i know who played the game has a problem with this mission.
i dont know how , but i found it rather easy ,finished it on the first try .
just remeber to start from the top floor!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 17, 2005)

guys how do v finish the mission of killin diaz ( without cheats ) cos that idiot lance always screws up.. i almos finish it and he dies off... any tips

P.S i wanna finish it without a single cheat


----------



## infernus (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmm. I dint find that mission hard. Finished it in first try. I dont think i can come up with any hints other than fully loading up your health, armour, and ammo. The M16 does most part of the job. And yeah, finish all the guys fast.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 17, 2005)

@inf i shoot em out soon but this idiot lance is the prob.. any means to make him stay away frm me.. cos he gets hit soon n dies..


----------



## BONZI (Mar 17, 2005)

Dodo mission is the toughest one  . I didnt complete it. I think you can use a trainer and still complete 100%. Because trainer is not a cheat it is a hack. But if the trainer is not good your computer will crash.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 18, 2005)

ok guys a new query i haven finished even a single mission using the VCFD.. the fire dept.. i take the fire truck n go to the place of the accident.. but how do i put off the fire..  i get there and i still have bout 1 min remainin but dunno 2 put off da fire.. plz help sum1..


----------



## dxnation (Mar 18, 2005)

*This reminds me of those tricky moments in the game .*

Yes...I too did faced problems playing RC missions, but I did cleared them all with comfort after I completed other missions. 

I played this game way back in oct 2003 and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## karthik_rcs (Mar 18, 2005)

*BIKE DRIVING-DOUBT wheelie bonus*

Hello GTA fans, 
How to get bonus for wheelie time. 
which bike i should choose and how to perform wheelie. 
I couldnt hold the wheel for a long time. 
please hlep me 
karthik


----------



## infernus (Mar 18, 2005)

Wheelie bonuses:
It is possible to get up to 500 second wheelie bonuses with this trick. You will need either need a moped or a dirt bike. With a dirt bike, drive then do a wheelie. When you do the wheelie, you would normally hold the gas and [Keypad 6]. Instead of holding those until you flip over, get a pretty big wheelie then release the gas while still holding [Keypad 6]. If you are traveling at the correct speed, the dirt bike will keep doing a wheelie without the need for your to press the gas. To keep your momentum, tap the brake or the gas. With a moped, you need to listen to the sound. Start to do a wheelie and when you hear scraping sounds on the road, release the gas then quickly press it again before you go down to the ground. Try to keep letting the gas off and pressing the gas until the scrapping sound stops and you should be doing a steady wheelie.

Stoppie bonuses:
It is possible to get up to 150 second stoppie bonuses with this trick. First, get a moped and drive to where there is a long, straight stretch of road. Press [Keypad 9] to lean forward, then use the brake. While you are doing a basic stoppie, release the brake and press the gas (while still holding [Keypad 9]). You should be able to "drive" on your one wheel for a long time. Note: You cannot turn or do anything else.

PCJ 600 and Sanchez work well for wheelies and stoppies. You need to hold the wheelie or stoppie long enough to get a bonus.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 18, 2005)

mods can u please make this post a sticky. too many ppl are creating new posts about gta because they dont know of this one


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 18, 2005)

hmm thnx infernus i dint know how 2 do a stoppie..  anyone got anyidea how to put off fire if am in a fire truck?


----------



## moshel (Mar 18, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> mayb lets ask the mods to create a STICKY thread for GTA




I agree with you m8. GTA is the most talked about game in this forum. this post or some other post must be made a sticky. it should have all information about all GTA games (Except GTA1 and GTA2) lol.


----------



## funkiguy_me (Mar 18, 2005)

faced problems with didlo dodo
and yeah i used the trainer


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 18, 2005)

@Bala: Hell I cant recall. You have tp press eaither Tab or Shift or Ctrl key. I will be dammned if I can remember. I will look it up and see if I can find anything related to the PC version controls.


----------



## karthik_rcs (Mar 19, 2005)

*STOP FIRE*

you can press Numpad + 0


----------



## KoRn (Mar 19, 2005)

i did the mission in one go using ma gamepad which indeed really helps.I BEAT MOST OF YALL NO OFFENCE OSF COURSE ANY WAY KEEP TRYING DUDES.


----------



## Who (Mar 20, 2005)

guys anyone finish the driver misson i can't compelte only that misson even with cheats


----------



## Ecko (Mar 20, 2005)

*Easy Win*

*
since it is very difficult to control its better to control the heli with keyboard number pad . Try to turn heli rather than moving it.
AFTER ALL PRACTICE MAKES MAN PERFECT*


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 21, 2005)

ok guys am back  man been 3 days.. 

@cody i got a joystick too.. (joypad rather) jus like a ps2 one.. so its got almos same controls.. but plz sum1 help me..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 21, 2005)

smit said:
			
		

> guys anyone finish the driver misson i can't compelte only that misson even with cheats



@smit which driver mission?? are you talkin bout


----------



## Who (Mar 21, 2005)

when u buy the club(forgot the name) u have to beat a misson with a sentinal & halriy has a sport car.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 21, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> ok guys a new query i haven finished even a single mission using the VCFD.. the fire dept.. i take the fire truck n go to the place of the accident.. but how do i put off the fire..  i get there and i still have bout 1 min remainin but dunno 2 put off da fire.. plz help sum1..



well, i dont know how to do it in PS2 type gamepad but in the PC, while you  reach the fire, keep pressing the mouse button(left). Water will come out from the top of the truck. The longer you press the button, the longer will the water reach. Make the water fall on the fire. It may be difficult at first but after 2 tries, it would be damn damn easy


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 22, 2005)

ok m8 thnx  ill try it with the mouse.. btw my left mouse is defined for shooting and right for changing the weapons..


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Speed-O-Meter simply not working no matter what ever I have tried in GTA VC.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was too much intrested in flying helecopters scice the bigning and hence I didnt had any Problem in that Mission Peace of CAKE for ME.
HAHA


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 23, 2005)

If I remember right, when we get to that RC helicopter mission, the other part of the map hasen't been unlocked yet, right? And that's the part that has three helicopters. So I presume you had used cheats to get the helicopters, right?


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 23, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> If I remember right, when we get to that RC helicopter mission, the other part of the map hasen't been unlocked yet, right? And that's the part that has three helicopters. So I presume you had used cheats to get the helicopters, right?


Sorry dude but you are wrong !!!
But when we reach this mission their are 2 more job places, if you complete any of the rest job places the rest of the land will be onlucked !!!


----------



## infernus (Mar 23, 2005)

smit said:
			
		

> guys anyone finish the driver misson i can't compelte only that misson even with cheats



Man ur talking about the driver mission in the malibu club. Yeah, it is hard. You get a crappy sentinel when your opponent gets a sports car. Try to bang the opponent and get him stuck in some place and try to race ahead. And if i remember right, the cops would be on your tail too. Try this, get him stuck for a while, and if you have luck some guy with a good car would come by. Then get out of your sentinel and take that better car that comes your way and finish the race. Or try to weaken your opponents car by constanly banging him or puncturing his tyres and hed get slower. Do not destroy his car though, it will end the mission.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 23, 2005)

smit said:
			
		

> when u buy the club(forgot the name) u have to beat a misson with a sentinal & halriy has a sport car.



ok u mean the malibu club  ok u can do it thro a shortcut.. when the race begins go back a few blocks then place your car across the road.. now wait till he comes and jus shoot him with the sniper rifile.. am not sure if u gotta shoot him or the all the tires.. got this from gamefaq's.. but then i raced him to the end..


----------



## infernus (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm....Strange! Still more GTA queries are posted on this thread and what is more strange? bharathbala2003 is not telling the posters to use the GTA Queries thread and even replying to a query in this thread! Maybe this thread should get locked.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 23, 2005)

@infur.. i got fed up tellin ppl 2 post it there..  so jus left it.. its upto mods 2 do sumthin..


----------



## Who (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys for your help


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 23, 2005)

ok now to anyguy who plans of postin out here his query.. plz post the GTA related queries in this thread.. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15618

ive been telling this from the start.. so plzzzz try to use one thread


----------



## funkiguy_me (Mar 23, 2005)

smit said:
			
		

> guys anyone finish the driver misson i can't compelte only that misson even with cheats


when the race is starting(3,2,1,...) just type "gettherequickly", a sports car will come, get on the car and it will beat the driver.
to get rid of cops, type "leavemealone".


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 23, 2005)

Though what you listed will let you win, it will still come under cheats. I think what we want here is a way to beat the mission without using the cheats or game hacks and trainers to win the game fair and square . In that regard what Infernus and Bala suggested are the best ways. But offcourse, if you are still left tearing away your hair out of frustation, typing in those cheats will be the best way to avoid personal injury to yourself and those around you!


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 23, 2005)

i hav played gta vice on both ps2 and pc , the rc chopper was easy to beat on the ps2 , not was too hard on pc(but still not easy as on ps2).


----------



## Shikhar (Mar 24, 2005)

The game is good. But becomes boring sometimes to just roam around the city.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 24, 2005)

boring ??? i have never felt it boring even after playing it over 5 times


----------



## Tux (Mar 25, 2005)

Shikhar said:
			
		

> The game is good. But becomes boring sometimes to just roam around the city.



TRUE. It becomes boaring.
The game is Fuc*ingly long.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 26, 2005)

its workin  i cld doze of the fire.. no probs.. its the left mouse button.. but then cant v change the direction of the water to hit.. i mean i gotta stand in one position to put it off totally..


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Mar 26, 2005)

*gta*

why does the gta1 given by chip and digit in march 2005 not work??? it does not extract?? plz hlp


----------



## vysakh (Mar 26, 2005)

i played it. it works fine
no problem for me at all.


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Mar 27, 2005)

*gta*

did it install? i mean were u able to extract it to temp?


----------



## vysakh (Mar 27, 2005)

yes. whats the matter with your system ?


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Mar 28, 2005)

*gta*

i unzipped the file of gta. then i ran the GTAINSTALLER.exe where it said that the setup file would automaticallly be extracted to c:\temp. but as sson as i click extract, the computer hangs.


----------



## cheetah (Mar 28, 2005)

Guys have u tried the Gta Vice City Ultimate Trainer with inbuilt garage editor and some other cool options.Must try it .

Download link >> *www.thegtaplace.com/downloads/tools/vc_ulti_trn_v2.zip

Or Download from this webpage>> *www.thegtaplace.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=38


----------



## cheetah (Mar 28, 2005)

Guys have u tried the Gta Vice City Ultimate Trainer with inbuilt garage editor and some other cool options.Must try it .

Download link >> *www.thegtaplace.com/downloads/tools/vc_ulti_trn_v2.zip

Or Download from this webpage>> *www.thegtaplace.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=38


----------



## cheetah (Mar 28, 2005)

*www.thegtaplace.com/pafiledb.php?action=category&id=2 

Try the gtaplace website for any gta vice city downloads like new planes,cars,weapons,skins,mods,patches,etc.

Great website.Give it a try.


----------



## cheetah (Mar 28, 2005)

*www.thegtaplace.com/pafiledb.php?action=category&id=2 

Try the gtaplace website for any gta vice city downloads like new planes,cars,weapons,skins,mods,patches,etc.

Great website.Give it a try.

Also The 100% Saved Game file can be downloaded from here >> *www.thegtaplace.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=24


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 28, 2005)

yes i have tried it  its awesome... can spawn any car u want  also the trainer comes with teleporter.. and there is already a saved file for the 100 hidden packages.. jus run vice city thro the trainer.. then press alt+tab.. then select teleporter open that file.. select the secret package num.. and click write.. then go back to game. ull have taken the hidden package.. similarly can take up all 100..


----------



## Deep (Mar 28, 2005)

dude r u spamming here ?

you could have posted all in one post...

take care from next time

Deep


----------



## infernus (Mar 28, 2005)

Holy Sh!t man.   
Since posts on general discussion are being discounted, this guy starts spamming in the other forums. He even posted this on the gta queries thread too. Just look at the time difference between the posts. Hardly one minute. This is clear spamming. And what happened to the pledge he took that day? Mods please lock this thread. There is a seperate thread for GTA queries and still more posts are being posted here. And about cheetah, maybe he should be on a warning or get suspended. He has been spamming a lot of times before. I dont think he would ever change.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 28, 2005)

playing the game would be more interesting than that


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 28, 2005)

yes ur rite.. but then take my case.. sumtime i get pissed off.. when am not able to finish the misson.. so i use trainer  like the mission wher v gotta save lance i got pissed off while playin the game 3rd time and used the trainer... so at times when u get mad u can use it instead of runnin bout in the house pulling ya hair off


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 28, 2005)

But the sweet taste of success that you get once you beat a hard level without teh aid of trainers or cheats is unparalleld!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 28, 2005)

mate read my post.. its sumtime when u really get pissed of these trainers come in handy


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 28, 2005)

lol! You didn't get it! What I mean is that exactly at this point when you are just about to tear off your hair in frustation and just then you beat the level, that's the happiness that I am talking about.

But well, if your hairline is really in danger, I will always advise a trainer!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 28, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> But well, if your hairline is really in danger, I will always advise a trainer!



   mate am not that far in life!!!  btw wat i meant was for ppl who get pissed off n keep tryin for a few days n still not able to crack it up..  but then for me almost all missions wern too diff.. but the last mission wher u face sonny.. too many rogs come in that time.. i could finish it only in the 5th or 6th try.. and with trainer whoa! 1st try i was done


----------



## CyBorG3132 (Mar 29, 2005)

actually its very simple to complete without cheating
i found out that changing the controls from num9,num6,num5,num4 to up=8, down=5, left=4, right=6


----------



## srikanth (Apr 1, 2005)

I comleted it send me a email about you

srikanth_manipal@yahoo.co.in.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 1, 2005)

hey..ppl tht limo with the bomb a.k.a speed style also sux dun remember the name of th mission though..

ne ideas on that one?


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 1, 2005)

funkiguy_me said:
			
		

> smit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya.
do the following..get a pcg 600 and park it near the first right turn that u take..then when with the senitel u take the turn..stop ur car and get into the pcg fast..and continue the race to win..
be careful though if u fall from ur bike..u lose valuable time..


----------



## infernus (Apr 1, 2005)

I just dont get it. Why do you people still post in this thread and why has'nt this thread been locked yet?


----------



## vysakh (Apr 1, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> hey..ppl tht limo with the bomb a.k.a speed style also sux dun remember the name of th mission though..
> 
> ne ideas on that one?



use the cheat *booooooring* type it atleast twice and take the route behind you i.e make a 180 degree turn and then go right onto the bridge


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 1, 2005)

well i got a small prob suddenly.. i started usin trainers recently but if i press the key combo for infinite health or armour.. game freezes.. i press alt+tab and come to desktop to see a error saying sum exception error.. why is this?


----------



## cheetah (Apr 2, 2005)

Sorry Mod but i found em one by one.
I am not doing it to increase my post count or whatever.
I dont have such intention.Even i am planning to change my id cos of these flames.


			
				Deep said:
			
		

> dude r u spamming here ?
> 
> you could have posted all in one post...
> 
> ...


----------



## girish_b (Apr 2, 2005)

i took 17 takes to complete that mission. what i did -> took  the rc heli to the building and killed all the workers. and planted the bomb on the top storey at first. then to the third  and so on..


----------



## nix (Apr 3, 2005)

*hi*

how do i complete the mission wher i 'am supposed to bring back mitch bakers bike. if i follow the pink blip, i'am led to a building. from there, i dontknow where to go. there is no entry inside the building too


----------



## infernus (Apr 4, 2005)

If i remember right, you have to get yourself a fast bike like the pcj600 and then do a jump from a ramp or something to go to the roof of the place. I think it was close to the ammunation building. Then youll find lotsa people waiting near the bike to kill you. Theyll keep coming. Kill some people and then head out of the building with the bike as fast as you can as they may damage you or the bike.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 4, 2005)

get a pcj or a dirt bike.. there is a road directly opposite to the ammunition downtown.. go in that road until u come to the fire dept fence then turn around and go back fast and near the end of the road ( befor u cross da road for the ammunition) there is a stair.. go in it and the bike will fly to the top of the ammunition building.. there finish of the guys and then in the other end of the terrace ull find a stair case leadin down go thro that ull land up behind the building.. also there ull have the guys 2 kill.. finally after finishin all u gotta take the bike.. there when u find da way it will b fenced.. do a 180 degree turn there u can see a stairs.. go hit it ull jump out onto to the road (ull land in the road side restaurant ) from ther jus take the bike to him..  mission over


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 5, 2005)

hi guys,
i just finished the level boomshine saigon in which i am in a drunken sort of state and i take my man to the hospital..
but after i completed that..i am left with nothing to do.i completed all other missions..i get no phone call..no telephone missions ..nothing..(
what to do !!!!


----------



## vysakh (Apr 6, 2005)

buy malibu, printing press, car showroom etc


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 6, 2005)

@vys u can do that mission he said only after u get malibu club and finish off the bank robbery.. 

@game how much percent has the game completed.. did u finish off with all missions in all places.. finish the pizza boy.. then sunshine autos races plus gettin cars.. then cherrypopper.. then u got taxi missions.. if u have finished all then finish the unique jumps and stunts.. etc.. if all over.. wait till june 2 get GTA : SA  lol


----------



## Iconoclast (Apr 6, 2005)

The last 2 missions only come when you've done enough of the game that you are a 'power in Vice City'. Otherwise the mob doesn't bother to come down and harass you


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 6, 2005)

@Iconclast: Small correction...the main story ends, not the game itself.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 6, 2005)

@iconno.. well well.. i have killed sonny and taken over..  but i still dint finish cherry popper.. or the taxi missions.. or the pizza.. also unique stunts.. the game doesn end..  u can finish off all diaz missoins save lance finish diaz.. then do missions with lance.. then finish sonny.. ull b done with the game.. u can do this without finishin most of the missions..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 9, 2005)

ok guys i followed the faq given in gamefaqs for the unique stunts.. sum of em dont work.. dunno y.. like this one.. it says jump no 12.. wer u gotta jump from Washington Mall roof parking.. 



> *www.psycopsy.com/gtavicecity/pics/uniquejumps/uniquejump12.jpg



above is the screenie given.. also the next jump that is continued from that doesn give me unique stunt ... 

also in the west island wat is SCREW THIS.. i am not able 2 figure wat it is..


----------



## karthik_rcs (Apr 10, 2005)

*Visit this- Contains all screenshots of the game-complete*

Hello friends,
For all gta vice city veterans. Here is the link to quench your thirst. Thanks to the members of the forum for giving suggestions on my post.

Here is the link with all the unique jumps, packages locations with screen shots. Njoi the link and Complete the vice city.

*www.g-unleashed.com/index.php?cat=15


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 10, 2005)

@karthik thnx for the link.. but u cld have given sum detail on the link m8.. iinstead of jus the link.. try editiin..


----------



## thegame_rulez (Apr 10, 2005)

awesome site there u got karthik..gives an in depth guide to complete the missions that too with screenshots..

Thanx.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 10, 2005)

well i followed that map for store knock off.. man i cld complete only 11.. i dunno y.. other four not able to.. also in west city.. next to the police station and right to the cherry pooper the shop has no shop keeper.. how do i rob


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 10, 2005)

guys i think i found out sumthin.. dunno if any one knows.. but when doing a taxi mission to drop off.. if u follow the signals properly ppl pay more  i found this when i went from pole position club to the beach in washington beach.. i jus tried to stop at every signal and go.. he payed me 200$!!!!! and when i went the same way without floowin the rules.. i got jus 46$!!  but i know its gonna b difficult with the timer runnin.. but u can try it once in a while..


----------



## vysakh (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah even i noted this but it is time consuming. only small distances can be reached. moreover when you are driving some 10th or 20th consecutive mission, you get more


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 12, 2005)

well i suppose many of u guys know that there are cheats for weather change in Vice City.. now here is sumthin more... jus update ur latest weather update of ur local area and u can have that weather in the game.. sounds impossible.. but true.. 

*jameshansen.com/gtaweather 

Source


----------



## nix (Apr 14, 2005)

*hi*

in some mission, i'am supposed to go to little haiti and get into a voodoo car. now, how do i identify these cars? there is also a guy called pep along with tommy.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 14, 2005)

well its pretty EASY if u know AUNT POULET's ther will b a maroon voodoo opposite to her house.. 

*www.g-unleashed.com/files/GTA VC_Voodoo.jpg click this for the screenie of the car..


----------



## godisreallygreat (Apr 15, 2005)

*San Andreas*

When will San Andreas release? How much? How many CDs?Please reply soon.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: San Andreas*



			
				godisreallygreat said:
			
		

> When will San Andreas release? How much? How many CDs?Please reply soon.


When=7th June for PC and Xbox (North America) and June 10th in Europe.

How Much=??? Nothin Fixed yet....but assuming it would be the regular 49$ bill in US and Expect the Bootlegged versions in India to be about Rs.300-500 (Roughly)

How Many Discs=Same 2 Disc's Possibly  As the US Has a DVD release so depends on the actual size which i dun think will exceed max 2 discs or say 3 discs at the most


----------



## vysakh (Apr 16, 2005)

i think its gonna be more than 2 because one of my friends has the PS2 version and he says its about twice as long as vice city.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 16, 2005)

The PS2 version is around 2.7Gigs. So definitely 3 CDs if not any less. Also considering the fact that the PC version will have highere reolution textures and better quality sound, I wont be surprised if it ends up with 4 CDs...or maybe a DVD release only...lots of recent games have gone that way.


----------



## nix (Apr 16, 2005)

*hi*

i have a problem in this game. in the mission "the driver" wher i race with hillary, when i pass thru the last checkpoint (RED), i'am actually supposed to win the mission because i come first but it gives me a msg saying that mission failed and hillary is dead and then the game stops with a blank screen.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 16, 2005)

nix said:
			
		

> i have a problem in this game. in the mission "the driver" wher i race with hillary, when i pass thru the last checkpoint (RED), i'am actually supposed to win the mission because i come first but it gives me a msg saying that mission failed and hillary is dead and then the game stops with a blank screen.



Did u run him off road badly and his car got damaged and he died.. this will come only when hillary is dead.. jus browse back in this thread and u will find the walkthro of that mission...


----------



## beaditya (Apr 17, 2005)

i want lebel pass codes for GTA vice city.

anyone got em??

i hate the chopper level..


plz post here or PM me


----------



## vysakh (Apr 18, 2005)

i dont think there are any such codes. well, the method of finishing it is already discussed in the thread


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 18, 2005)

lebel pass  wat does that mean.. and which chopper mission are you talkin bout? the RC Chopper.. demolition?? instead of using a pass browse this thread ull find the way.. else get the Trainer and disable mission time.. and finish the mission at ya own pace


----------



## sandeeprao (Apr 18, 2005)

if u find the chopper mission tough(rc),u could download a pizzadox trainer and disable the mission timer and also u can prevent the rc copter from damage.this is really useful if u suck at driving the helicopter,since the jokers there attack ur rc copter.


----------



## beaditya (Apr 19, 2005)

thanx guys


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 22, 2005)

hey
gamespy has some new info on san andreas PC version , here


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> hey
> gamespy has some new info on vice city PC version , here



i guess u made a typo..  the link u gave is for not VC but SA..  and its almos the same as the review of SA in PS2 by gamespot..


----------



## sandeeprao (Apr 22, 2005)

if u guys want to install any new car or get any mod for gta vc just visit gtainside.com or thegtaplace.com these are 2 dam good sites from where u can get almost anything fot gta vc


----------



## beaditya (Apr 25, 2005)

I am confused..........i have been playing GTA vice city and i have finished many missions, now there are no missions and i'm just goin arond and buyin properties................


i have finished  RC plane level.............biker gang missions, the rock star missions , the choper level and speed boat levels


i ahve bought a icecream factory , film studio, cab firm and stuff ,,, 


this is really funny.....................anyone face this prob?? wat shud i do help !!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 25, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> tarey_g said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hehe     , yes thats supposed to be san andreas , vice city was so cool that it's just not gettin out of my mind .


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 25, 2005)

beaditya said:
			
		

> I am confused..........i have been playing GTA vice city and i have finished many missions, now there are no missions and i'm just goin arond and buyin properties................
> 
> 
> i have finished  RC plane level.............biker gang missions, the rock star missions , the choper level and speed boat levels
> ...



yes tats the game man.. u said u bought the assests na.. did u complete the assets to generate money.. if not go to these assests and complete missions.. also u need to have 15 properties overall.. i think 8 r commercial and 7 are jus safe houses.. 

Ice Cream Factory
Boat Yard
Sunshine Autos
Kaufman Cabs
Print works
Pole Position Club
Malibu club
Film Studio

then if u have finished their missions go the Stadium Downtown between 20:00 - 23:00 and enter the stadium to compete in three races.. and finish them.. then do 100 taxi missions.. then go upto level 12 in cops,Ambulance and fireTrucks..

do all unique jumps.. finish the street races for sunshine autos.. do pizza boy missions upto level 10.. go to downtown dirt track and compete in checkpoint race.. then get to Ocean beach and finish the PCJ mission then cone crazy with stallion.. esp first finish the sunshine autos garag list of cars.. it should keep u occupied for quite a while..


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 6, 2005)

Can anybody tell me how to fly the dodo plane in GTA3. I tried but could not keep it in the air for more than 5 seconds and that too very near to the ground. I tried in some guides but they were related to psx and they told more about techniques without referring to the buttons used.

Post the full technique with proper oreder of buttons used. Please post it for PC version not PSX.


----------



## g0rd0n (May 6, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me how to fly the dodo plane in GTA3. I tried but could not keep it in the air for more than 5 seconds and that too very near to the ground. I tried in some guides but they were related to psx and they told more about techniques without referring to the buttons used.
> 
> Post the full technique with proper oreder of buttons used. Please post it for PC version not PSX.



Well first of all the dodo cant fly for more than 25 sec before it hops down to the ground , but i hav seen experienced users fly it for much much longer time,  the ability of the dodo to fly long distances were taken out after 9/11 attacks by *ROCKSTAR GAMES* & *DMA DESIGNS* . see the link given
(*www.gta3.com/index.php?zone=review1)

Now for ur query,

Flying the dodo:-

  all the  keys here represents the numberpad keys, Eg:- 6 , 9. etc

================TAKEOFF================
Get the Dodo on a nice, straight piece of road or runway, I suggest the latter until you are more experienced, then hold the "6" key on the keyboard. Accelerate down the runway while holding the button until you hear a scraping noise, then let go of the "6" button and the Dodo will start to lift off the floor. You must then quickly correct the Dodo and make sure that it's nose does not point too high in the air, or it will stall and you will fall out of the sky. While taking off, it is also a good idea to switch to the side view, as it will help you define when the nose of the plane is too high.

================TURNING================
Turning should be a gentle, calm motion and should not be attempted too quickly. You mustn't hold either of the turning buttons, as it will turn too quickly and you will run the risk of turning the whole Dodo over, which will result in you falling out of the sky. If you find that you have turned the Dodo too much, then you will have to correct the oversteer and turn the Dodo in the opposite direction. Turning is not that difficult once you get used to it, just remember to tap the keys and never hold them.

============GAINING ALTITUDE============
An easy way to gain altitude (height) would be to fly around the coasts of the islands, as the Dodo will be gaining altitude on it's own, as the nose of the Dodo will start to rise. Let it gain altitude for a couple of seconds, then tap "6" to level the plane out once more. Eventually, the Dodo will start flying at it's maximum height and it will stop loosing height every time you turn.

===============LANDING=================
When landing, make sure that you are level with what you want to land on and let go of the accelerator, then start tapping the "9" key to make the Dodo's nose rise slowly. Do not press the "9" key to make the Dodo's nose rise, or it will rise too high and land like a helicopter. If you are doing this right, the Dodo should be gradually loosing altitude and you should be coming in level with the runway/road that you are landing on. When the Dodo touches down, apply the brakes and the Dodo should come to a halt.
=======================================

Well this is just a cut paste from (*www.neoseeker.com/Games/cheats/pc/gta3.html)

hope it helped


----------



## mohit (May 11, 2005)

hey guyz first of all how do trainers work and where can i download trainers for gta ? plz expain in detail.

also i have bought the pole position strip club but i am not able to make it a earning asset... how do i do it ? plz explain step by step. what to do with th e stripper in the room ? how do u throw money on her ?

and lastly how do u make the sunshine car showroom a earning asset again ? i played all the races and won them but then it still has not been turned to an earning asset ..


also i keep getting lost in the god damn vice city and i am never able to find my way out to where i want to go ....any help ?? there should have been a gps system. plz tell me how to locate places easily in the city.

and one more question i had applied the cheat fightfightfight and now everybody keeps fighting all d time... how can i undo it ?


----------



## tarey_g (May 12, 2005)

@Mohit ,download trainers from www.gamecopyworld.com 
the method of using them is described in respective readme's


----------



## grooveman (May 12, 2005)

GTA SA is gonna b released only on d DVD-ROM. Its gonna b a big prob man. Not cause its gonna require DVD ROMs to use it but u r going 2 require big servers and large bandwidth 2 share d copies unless of course u end up having a pirated DVD which would b solution 2 all our problems. Anyways im itching 2 play dis one cause its gonna b bigger, better and even more fun dan d last one. June 7 in U.S.A. So wat do u think guys ? whn do we get it here in good ol India. Any guesses ?


----------



## grooveman (May 12, 2005)

want 2 know wats different between d PS2 and d PC version of GTA SA.Visit

*www.planetgrandtheftauto.com/features/articles/listofchanges/


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 18, 2005)

g0rd0n said:
			
		

> Well first of all the dodo cant fly for more than 25 sec before it hops down to the ground


 m8 i never faced the problem.. from the beginin of this mission in my first time i cld fly it well only.. :roll: i dont use a keyboard tho.. use a ps2 type joypad.. mayb its cos of that.. i never knew that GTA did that cos of 9/11


----------



## sandeeprao (May 20, 2005)

@mohit 
to make sunshine autos a earning asset u must collect a set of cars that is given on a list  which is pasted on the side of one of the garages.collect all the cars in that list and he gives u a new car like the deluxo,sandking,hotring racer and sabre turbo.so u must collect all the cars mentioned in the list after u complete all 4 list sunshine autos becomes a earning asset which gives u 9000$ a day.


----------



## Tommygecko (Jul 9, 2005)

*Grand Theft Auto Queries*

Users may feel free to post their queries about any of the Grand Theft Auto games.These queries may include graphical settings,gameplay,mission queries etc.I will try to answer as many as I can,and otherwise also there are other people to help.


----------



## Tommygecko (Jul 9, 2005)

One of my first neat tricks to a better gaming experience in GTA is to turn on the frame limiter.And if you feel that it lags or is jerky to play after doing so,then follow these steps:

1:First determine at which resolution your monitor supports a minimum of 85 hz refresh rate.Then set your games to that resolution,only after that follow (2).
2:From your graphical drivers,or the dxdiag utility force 85 hz in 3d games.This will smooth out the game significantly at 30 fps,and reduce eye strain.
3:Setting higher refresh rates than supported by your monitor at a particular resolution will damage your monitor.Proceed with caution.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 9, 2005)

There already exists an ongoing thread for the same here past many months now.

Continuing the discussions there wod be advisable.

Merging the thread :d


----------



## Thor (Jul 9, 2005)

Minimum Sys Req. 4 GTA : SA is:


1GHz Intel Pentium III or AMD Athlon Processor
8x DVD-ROM Drive
3.6 GB of free Hard Disk space for a minimal install
256 MB RAM
64MB Video Card with DirectX 9 compatible drivers ("GeForce3" or better)
DirectX 9 compatible Stereo Sound Card
Keyboard & Mouse
_Edited after tarey_g was kind enuff to point out the error. Thnks_
-----------------------------
*I hv GeForce 4 MX 440 64 MB DDR. Can I play the Game ?*


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2005)

thor u missed to mention the minimum of ram needed.


Minimum Hardware Requirements:

	1GHz Intel Pentium III or AMD Athlon Processor
	256 MB of RAM
	8 speed DVD-ROM Drive
	3.6 GB of free Hard Disk space for a minimal install
	64 MB Video Card with DirectX 9 compatible drivers 
		("GeForce3" or better)
	DirectX 9 compatible Stereo Sound Card
	Keyboard
	Mouse


Recommended Hardware Requirements:

	Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon XP processor (or better)
	384(+) MB of RAM
	16 speed DVD-ROM drive
	4.7 GB of free Hard Disk space for a full install
	128(+) MB Video Card with DirectX 9 compatible drivers 
		("GeForce4" or better)
	DirectX 9 compatible Surround Sound Card
	Game pad with twin axis analogue controls (USB or Joystick Port)
	Keyboard
	Mouse


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 10, 2005)

The game runs pretty fine on an 128 mb MX4000 (300/450) at 800x600 , low , medium draw distance ,

so theoritiically it should run on an 64mb MX440 card .. but at lower dettings .....

but the game will eat up the card if the card has only 128bit mem. interface


----------



## [lokesh] (Jul 10, 2005)

Guys...i need help on a mission in GTA:SA. In san fiero, there is an advanced driving school mission....i am not able to get through the first level....i.e "the 360"
It says press w and s to start...then a counter starts which is 10 seconds...but nothing happens, just the rear wheels rotate...but the car does not rotate...can anyone help me on this..?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 11, 2005)

Can any body tell me how to perform the LOW RIDER MISSION in GTA-SA ???    the arows crossing the circle  gets me all confused !!  I try to jump my low rider car (wen the arrow comes inside the circle by pressing the "2" key) but i always get the msg as TOO LATE,SLOW and IMPERFECT..plz hwlp me out guys.....    

cheer n e-peace...


----------



## ankit_biz (Jul 11, 2005)

hey man in that lowrider mission set the *SPECIAL controls according to ur suitability in the options menu and during the mission just press those [i repeat SPECIAL ] controls in the direction they cross the jcircle and ur done....by the way for ne other query regarding the game pm me, ive already beaten it *


----------



## Yoda (Jul 12, 2005)

*EDITED.*


----------



## ankit_biz (Jul 12, 2005)

Kumaresh_Arsenal: u hav bought a pirated version of the game bcoz the original game cums in a dvd. there is no other version so please no ones gonna help u


----------



## crusader77 (Jul 12, 2005)

> Guys...i need help on a mission in GTA:SA. In san fiero, there is an advanced driving school mission....i am not able to get through the first level....i.e "the 360"
> It says press w and s to start...then a counter starts which is 10 seconds...but nothing happens, just the rear wheels rotate...but the car does not rotate...can anyone help me on this..? Smile



Once u have started it by pressing W and S , press the left arrow or right arrow simultaneously.


----------



## mamba (Jul 24, 2005)

[lokesh said:
			
		

> ]Guys...i need help on a mission in GTA:SA. In san fiero, there is an advanced driving school mission....i am not able to get through the first level....i.e "the 360"
> It says press w and s to start...then a counter starts which is 10 seconds...but nothing happens, just the rear wheels rotate...but the car does not rotate...can anyone help me on this..?


u gotta press 1 of the right or left keys 2


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 24, 2005)

OMG OMG we are discussing a adult rated game in the forum , kids around ......some one told me that


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Jul 26, 2005)

Definitely, your map will help me hell a lot.
Thanks.

Can you not give a map containing all the rampages.

Yet now, I've got 63/100 hidden packages
and cleared 34/35 rampages.

Please give me a map of all the rampages too.


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 26, 2005)

Will the game GTA:SA work on Nvdia GeForce 2 MX 32 MB graphics card.
The minimum requirement is 64 MB but will it work on 32 MB(with very low quality details atleast) or will it not work atall?


----------



## anispace (Aug 7, 2005)

guys can some1 tell me how to complete the mission in which u have to rock ur car according to the beats of the song. pressing 2 repeatedly doesnt seem to rock the car according to the beats.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

same post 2 threads, 
Well, i too cant complete that mission but i left it there and continued with the others..


----------



## Thor (Aug 7, 2005)

Hv u Guys Tried The Walk Through ?
Try here -> *www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/game/924362.html


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 8, 2005)

anispace said:
			
		

> guys can some1 tell me how to complete the mission in which u have to rock ur car according to the beats of the song. pressing 2 repeatedly doesnt seem to rock the car according to the beats.


Use the num pad


----------



## KoRn (Aug 8, 2005)

hey guys where can i download the gta vc savegames from.there are sum sites rite??
i formatted ma pc and was dumb enough to NOT BACKUP FILES!! silly me anyway pls give me da site cuz i dunt wanna play from da beggining


----------



## siriusb (Aug 8, 2005)

Get some from gamecopyworld. Here's another thread on vc save game. But u have to register there.

Gamecopyworld contains a few gta:sa save games, including the game completed save game.


----------



## dspmunna (Aug 8, 2005)

hi guys...
i am not able to cmplete a mission in GTA : SA
i.e  the mission in which i have to dance at beach party...
i see nothing on the screnn to do the dance after she says "dance carl",,
pls help me complete this mission


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 8, 2005)

You will see some arrows scroll across the bottom of the screen from right to left. When the direction arrows are 3/4th inside the circle in the center, press the corresponding key on the numpad.


----------



## premrajeev (Aug 9, 2005)

hey,

I've been playing GTA:VC for  112 days now...In fact, i've installed it on 2004 march, but could'nt finish it yet.I have finished doom 3 and half life 2, and lot of other new games...and now even playing gta san andreas. i have 2 places where i am stuck up with..One is the RC helicopter mission all r discussin and the other is the sea plane mission...rest all missions are completed without any cheats, but the cuban missions have not showed up yet !!!..once i have noticed a flowery logo on the map, but the next day it vanshed!!!

Any way, this is a great game, i use to spent around 2-3 hrs every day b4 it, one thing really pathetic is the inability to save in between missions...


----------



## sahil_blues (Aug 9, 2005)

Iam stuck in the Mission named *"Los Desperados"* in *GTA SA*......it asks *CJ* to* recruit* two of his *gang members*....i just cant figure out how to do that.....can anyone help me??


----------



## siriusb (Aug 10, 2005)

Right click so that the aiming crosshair comes up. Point at a gang member and then press G, all the while keeping the right-click depressed. You can move around the mouse to select which one to recruit.


----------



## premrajeev (Aug 10, 2005)

hey all...

I have completed the game : GTA VC today morning ::: All night only play nd no sleep!!

Yes..now i can concentrate on GTA : SA..


----------



## mrintech (Sep 4, 2005)

*gta: vice city problem*

* hey! friedz will you plz tell me what is gta: vice city ultimate trainer? and from where to get it?

moreover there is a mision in which a chopper has to put 4 bombs in a building ....... this is very tough............... is there anyway to skip this mission?
*


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 4, 2005)

check 
*www.gtachat.com/forum/
*www.gtavice.com/

for all help on trainers,missions,skipping missions etc.


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 4, 2005)

i want to know how to install the GTA:ULTIMATE VICE CITY PATCH which is a moderator actually,pls helpme.
it give all real cars like ferrari, bmw etc n bokes like ducaTI etc.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Sep 4, 2005)

try searching a bit..  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15618&highlight=gta

Thread reported..


----------



## digen (Sep 4, 2005)

Threads Merged.


----------



## sahil_blues (Sep 4, 2005)

i have completed all the missions and was jus time passing with my girlfriends in the game   but one fine day as soon as i exited the game my computer jus turned off(like in half a sec!!)....when i ran the game again with the saved file i was playing with earlier it said that the saved file is corrupted!!!....what do i do now???....the only other saved file is when i completed just 20% of the game!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 5, 2005)

@sahil blues

very simple

use cheat codes to get out where you were then stat palying normally


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 5, 2005)

sorry since my net speed is slow whenever i search it doesn't give results,it just gives PAGE CAN'T NE DISPLAYED error.


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 7, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> try searching a bit..
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15618&highlight=gta
> 
> Thread reported..



but nobody gave answer to my post
i.e
how to install gta ultimate vice vity patch. plssssssss reply guys


----------



## kunwar (Sep 7, 2005)

i dun know why it has been given such a superb rating as the cars r not cool!

i know that we can drive any car and the loading time is also superb but i am not convinced


----------



## Chirag (Sep 7, 2005)

*Mods for GTA:VC*

I want to download GTA:VC mods. I googled, found many but don't know how to use them. It says open image editor and all that stuff. CAn anyone tell me that is there any software that installs mods automatically? If yes please give me the link.(If legal)

And can u give me links to more mods. THat long nite looks awsome but my spped is slow so can't download.

Do reply

Thnx in advance.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 7, 2005)

You can find Vice City Mod Manager from this page. It's listed as the second mod on the page.

Link 1

Here is another page for VCMM with details and screenshots. It's hosted on Gtagaming.com, with many many mods being hosted here.

Link 2


----------



## Chirag (Sep 7, 2005)

Can anybody give me link to download gta:vc mods small ones as i am using dial up. Give me those mods that u have tried


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 8, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> well i got a small prob suddenly.. i started usin trainers recently but if i press the key combo for infinite health or armour.. game freezes.. i press alt+tab and come to desktop to see a error saying sum exception error.. why is this?



This is maybe due to change in spelling of cheat of armor in 1.1 patch of game. Old trainer is not updated for v1.1

GTA SA Queries
Also i wanted to ask you that in robbing uncle sam mission it tells you to shoot the switch on other side of wall. How am i supposed to shoot the switch on other side when i can't see it from where i am standing? i can't see any switch from present position. it's on the other side of the wall. SO i had to use YECGAA cheat to go to other side of wall and then shoot the switch. Any other way to shoot from the present position without cheats? Also I am not able to complete this mission because Sweet gets killed quickly. Any easy way to protect him?

Also I want to ask that what are the four directional controls to be used for Beach Party mission? i am doubtful and by tukka i try to dance but managed only 1100 points. ALso can't we make it simple by reconfiguring controls temporarily for the mission and after the mission again set them to default?


----------



## asdf1223 (Sep 9, 2005)

for the first one,try jumping over the wall.(note there will be some resistance so get ur gun ready.then blast the door and get in. as with beach party it just needs luck and timing.try doing the mission in which u meet caesar or if u not have saved the club(its called alhambra or something like that u just cant miss it.its close to the cop station)for practise.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 9, 2005)

I completed the beach party mission. The controls were the up-down keys only. How stupid I was? I scored 2700 with 2 times practice. I will see your method for robbing mission. thanks anyway.


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 17, 2005)

guyzzz...............pls help me i hv askd this 2 times b4 , now again iam asking ,pls tell how to install a GTA:ULTIMATE VICE CITY MOD..............this mod gives sports car like ferarri n bikes like ducati.

plsssssss reply ...... iknow every1 is chanting the name of GTA:SA but pls reply to my question also guyzz..............problems i faced was: first,the mod installer was in german language but then also i installed but i t gave an error.........the website frum which i downloaded this mod recommended a fresh install of gta vice city .......i did it .but then alsi it gave me the same error...........it installs very finely in my friends pc...he has winxp.....i have win 98..............can it be cos of that??????

plssssssssssssss heeeeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2005)

You mean the Liberty City Mod right.Well its quite simple you just have to install it into the GTA:Vice City Installed directory and the files will be automatically be replaced by the Installer and when you run the game it will be updated.With the German Winrar installer you just have to click on the browse button which will be besides the Destination of Installation Box and select the location where the Vice City has been previously Installed.Then click on 'Install' which is the first button below.I have tried it on Windows 98 SE and it completely works.
What error are you getting? Post a screenshot.


----------



## bala4digit (Sep 17, 2005)

No Not the Liberty city mod(btwq what's in that mod),iam talkin abt the ULTIMATE VICE CITY MOD which gives 40 real cars n bikes.nothing else every other thing remains the same..the missions etc.


how to paste a image here not getting it????????[/img]


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 17, 2005)

Have you tried using the Vice City Mod Manager that I gave link to in my previous post?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah ok you are talking about that 160MB Mod.The ultimate Vice city patch eh.....Silly me  
Well its quite done pretty much the same way like the other Mods.Just Run it in the Directory that you have installed your original Vice city.You can use www.imageshack.us to upload that image and obtain a link to dirrect it to us.Plus the Liberty City is a TC Mod for Vice city.More details out here *dlx.gamespot.com/pc/grandtheftautovicecity/moreinfo_6099243.html


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 25, 2005)

I have discovered something very interesting. I was playing the toughest mission of GTA:SA - On the other side of tracks. 

Conditions present: WANRLTW, ouiqdmw, aezami, kjkszpj, baguvix, ogxsdag, gusnhde, jysdsod and ncsgdag cheats were applied. When the train reached the car which gets blowed i was very near to the engines and suddenly the trains stopped and all the men were easily killed and mission completed successfully.

I am posting a screenshot showing you a message which proves that mission is completed within the city just after that car blew.

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/1106/jawdrop1rz.th.jpg

CAN YOU BELEIVE? I STILL CAN'T.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 26, 2005)

Nobody found it interesting?


----------



## maneesh (May 15, 2009)

i wanted to know that do ve need gta vice cuty to play gta liberty city stories

also is liberty city 
game or mod???

pls pls
reply
i am dying to play lcstories


----------



## Renny (Jul 28, 2009)

In GTA San Andreas, whenever I try to ZOOM IN using the Sniper Rifle my computer hangs, how do I correct this?

And where is the car 'Infernus' loacted?

My Config:-

AMD Athlon 2Ghz
1GB DDR RAM
VIA\S3G Unichrome IGP
XP SP3


----------



## vineeth12345 (Aug 15, 2009)

When i am installing gta3 I am getting CRC error..Do you know from where i can get the data2.cab file for gta3..


----------

